# H1B visa-Lottery Result for 2014 ?



## jdhanak (May 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied for H1B visa and am waiting for result of lottery.
I understand that they have started to notify all about their status.

Is there anyone who has applied for H1B visa this year and is waiting for the result or have got the result?

Can anyone tell - by when can we expect to get response from them?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
JD


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

your employer should have details by now 

USCIS - H-1B Fiscal Year (FY) 2014 Cap Season


----------



## jdhanak (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for a reply.
Yes.. required applications are already selected by them and they have started with premium processing from 15th April.
And they will start sending notification to rest of the other.

As per my employer, it is expected to receive in May/June. 

So, I wanted to know is there anyone who has got Yes/No for lottery result by now.

Thx.

Regards,
JD


----------

